# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Formula apo Qumesht :)

## *~Rexhina~*

Votoni, cila perdoret, formula, qumesht natyral dmth te mamas, ap te dyja, dhe deri ne cfare moshe e ndaluat nese i dhat "qumshin natyral"

----------


## INFINITY©

C'jane keto formula qe na permend??????????? Jepi cupes qumesht aty dhe mos u ndjej apo je shume e zene duke pare telenovela gjithe diten?! Ehhhhhhhhhh ky Perendimi qe i ka cmendur keto femra.  :i terbuar: 

P.S. Sa per femijet e mi, do te te jap pergjigje kur t'i bej.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahah infy jo cdo femer ka mundesi te prodhoj qumesht, disa i prihet pas nje muaj, disa give up sepse e kan shume te veshtir ta ushqejn, disa jan te paditura per faktoret pse duhet ti japin femijes qumesh sesa formula...disa shkjn ne pune pa bler nje pump!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Si tha INFI ti bejm pa te flasim , po ka ca femi me te cilet te ze belaja duan cuc deri ne 3 apo 4 vjec , ka nga ato qe jua jep e vjen nje pik e heqin gjirin nga goja e se fusin me ne goj , jane nje ser faktoresh Rexhi po ti ate petullen tende e ke ndopak nazelie ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Si tha INFI ti bejm pa te flasim , po ka ca femi me te cilet te ze belaja duan cuc deri ne 3 apo 4 vjec , ka nga ato qe jua jep e vjen nje pik e heqin gjirin nga goja e se fusin me ne goj , jane nje ser faktoresh Rexhi po ti ate petullen tende e ke ndopak nazelie ?


hahaha petullen  :ngerdheshje:  nazelie eshte e poshtra, o qumesht o starve to death lol

ke te drejt ka shume faktore qe duhet konsideruar...disa kan alergji nga qumshti i nenes!!!! crazy, por ndodhet...ama shumica nuk i japin qumesht femijes me shume se 6 muaj!!! vetem 30 te popullsis i japin deri 6 muajsh, dhe vetem 12% deri 1 vjec!

----------


## bebi im

une i kam dhene qumesht gjiri goces deri 15 muajshe. kuptohet pas muajit te 6 i shtova ushqimin, por gjithesesi qumeshtin nuk ia hoqa
kishte qejf goca ime kur zgjohej ne mengjes edhe kur flinte ne darke, e kishte si tip shplodhje ngushellimi, ose kur vritej vinte me vrap me hynte tek gjoksi...
pastaj vendosa tia heq 15 muajshe, pavaresisht se qumesht kisha nuk e pashe me te nevojshme se ajo hante ushqim dhe qumeshti nuk i hynte me ne pune...
per mua eshte budallik te kesh qumesht edhe ti japesh gjera artificiale...
me duket pa sens

----------

